# Nipple?



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Anything happening at the nipple? Heading out tomorrow morning...


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Catching a few billfish here and there. Not the usual late August 'on fire' season, but there are a few fish around.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished it last Thursday and yesterday. Nothing for us but I am new to it. Last week, radio chatter indicated several fish caught. Yesterday all I heard on the radio was bitching about the bad bite. 

Very little bait compared to last week. There was grass yesterday and some of it was trying to form up. We found a semi workable line but the scattered grass around it was a bear to deal with. No knock downs all day.


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

nipple its not october yet but we will be there saturday am tight lines blue skies


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

sur was as green as grass lastnight. the nipple may be the same.. But a ton of bait at the sur


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Hoping for some nice rips and formed grasslines...well report our findings


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Caught a quad of nice tunas on Thursday evening there.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

recess said:


> Caught a quad of nice tunas on Thursday evening there.


Out there last Thursday. Water not blue. Didn't find any grass. Lots and lots of tuna and flyers around. 

What kind of tuna did you guys catch?


----------

